# New Member



## riverman (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi Everone
   I just joined this site and i thought i introduce myself. My real name is Rich, i'm 55 and just retired from the Fire Dept. I love digital photagraphy and never go any where with out my camera. I'm a outdoor person and love to kayak and hike. i like anything outdoors. I love classic cars and hot rods. Feel free to visit my webshots site and browse my photo's. Please enter something in my guess book to let me know you've been there.  My site is    http://community.webshots.com/user/hotroder102
Its just a hobbie to me, buti love any feed back you can give me. Riverman


----------



## Chase (Jun 14, 2003)

Great site, makes me wish I lived near places that looks like that!

Welcome to the board!


----------

